# تحميل برنامج الاوتوكاد



## hassan.algabry (8 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ممكن ياجماعه تحملو البرنامج من علي الرابط ده واتمني لكم التوفيق حسن جبرAutodesk - AutoCAD Services & Support - Utilities & Drivers


----------



## eng_alimsas (9 فبراير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## meetohamode (10 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم عندي مشكلة وهي برنامج سيفل2013 والاوتوكاد 2013 لايتم تفعيله ابد وانما لمدة 30يوم فقط جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حسام البياتي 2 (19 أبريل 2013)

مشكوووور ياغالي


----------



## احمد جي بي بي (9 ديسمبر 2017)

لم استطيع تنزيله هل ممكن المساعده حتي لو بالصور ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد جي بي بي (9 ديسمبر 2017)

هل هناك امكانية لتسهيل طريقة انزال البرنامج حتي لو بالصور والرجاء المساعدة


----------

